# Info supplémentaire sur threads



## daniel2244

Bonjour

Je me permets de faire la suggestion suivante : quand on souscrit à une conversation/thread, pourrait-on avoir la possibilité d'ajouter, dans une ligne supplémentaire créée à cet effet sous la désignation du "thread" concerné, des commentaires personnels. En effet, quelques mots ajouter apporteraient  des précisions non négligeables sur le thread en question.
Je prends un exemple, au trhead http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1997312 
auquel j'ai souscrit, j'aurais souhaité ajouter : _ Liste de threads donnée par Maitre Capello_. Cette information, visible d'un simple coup d'œil, apporterait, à mon sens, un plus en précision.

Je pose la question car j'utilise cette "facilité" sur un autre forum et je trouve que c'est réellement pratique.

Je vous remercie d'avance de voir si, selon vous, cela serait utile et s'il est possible d'y donner une suite favorable.


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour Daniel,

Tu veux dire par là des commentaires destinés à ton usage personnel ? Car au premier abord, "liste de threads donnés par Maître Capello" n'est pas très parlant _pour moi_ (pas d'indication de mot-clef ; et des listes, Maître Capello peut en avoir donné plus d'une). Je dis bien _pour moi_, car chacun a une façon de fonctionner différente...

Pour ma part, je m'abonne aux fils qui m'intéressent non seulement pour voir comment ils avancent, mais aussi pour pouvoir les retrouver plus facilement. Voir ici.

Il y a une fonctionnalité qui permet d'étiqueter des fils (tags), mais ces étiquettes sont visibles par tout le monde.


----------



## daniel2244

Nanon said:


> Bonjour Daniel,
> 
> Tu veux dire par là des commentaires destinés à ton usage personnel ? Car au premier abord, "liste de threads donnés par Maître Capello" n'est pas très parlant _pour moi_ (pas d'indication de mot-clef ; et des listes, Maître Capello peut en avoir donné plus d'une). Je dis bien _pour moi_, car chacun a une façon de fonctionner différente...
> 
> Pour ma part, je m'abonne aux fils qui m'intéressent non seulement pour voir comment ils avancent, mais aussi pour pouvoir les retrouver plus facilement. Voir ici.
> 
> Il y a une fonctionnalité qui permet d'étiqueter des fils (tags), mais ces étiquettes sont visibles par tout le monde.



Bonsoir *Nanon*

Merci pour ta réponse. Mieux qu'un long discours où je risque de me perdre,  voici une capture 
http://www.cijoint.fr/cjlink.php?file=cj201012/cijDaICJRr.jpg
cela te permettra de saisir ce que je souhaite... si c'est possible, bien sûr !


----------



## Nanon

Bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas sûre de comprendre d'après le lien : tu veux enregistrer le fil en tant que fichier ?


----------



## jann

J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agirait d'une sorte de "tag" (étiquette) personnel, qui ne s'affiche pour la personne l'ayant créé ?


----------



## swift

jann said:


> J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agirait d'une sorte de "tag" (étiquette) personnel, qui ne s'affiche que pour la personne l'ayant créé ?


C'est ce que j'ai compris aussi. 

Si je n'ai pas mal saisi la proposition de Daniel, il est question d'un système de classement personnel des fils de discussion.


----------



## daniel2244

swift said:


> C'est ce que j'ai compris aussi.
> 
> Si je n'ai pas mal saisi la proposition de Daniel, il est question d'un système de classement personnel des fils de discussion.



Bonjour* swift*

Oui, c'est cela que j'ai voulu dire. Le but est de placer une _annotation personnelle_ qui marque - _pour soi !_ - plus précisément  la teneur du thread. C'est pratique, car [et surtout !] au fil du temps, quand la liste des souscriptions/threads s'allonge, cela permettrait d'ouvrir la souscription qui traite avec le plus de précision possible le sujet et pour lequel on recherche une information. Ce faisant, cette possibilité permettrait, il me semble, de gagner un temps non négligeable à la longue.


----------



## swift

Je vois bien les avantages que vous signalez. Or je me demande si, du point de vue technique, la mise en place d'un tel système de classement est faisable.

Personnellement, je trouve votre idée très pratique. Mais j'utilise depuis un certain temps diigo pour classer mes fils.


----------



## daniel2244

swift said:


> Je vois bien les avantages que vous signalez. Or je me demande si, du point de vue technique, la mise en place d'un tel système de classement est faisable.
> 
> Personnellement, je trouve ton idée très pratique. Mais j'utilise depuis un certain temps diigo pour classer mes fils.



Bonsoir

Je ne saurais pas dire si c'est facile avec certitude. Toutefois, je ne pense pas que ce soit insurmontable puisque, _en somme_, il s'agit "simplement"  d'un ajout d'une ligne. Mais je me trompe peut-être !  

Affaire à suivre  ou pas ! 

PS : je vais voir "Diigo Toolbar". Ce qui m'ennuie un peu, c'est que j'ai déjà deux barres d'outils et je ne voudrais pas trop encombrer le navigateur, mais bon, je peux toujours tester... en attendant ! 

Bon week-end.


----------



## sergio11

daniel2244 said:


> ...j'aurais souhaité ajouter : _ Liste de threads donnée par Maitre Capello_. Cette information, visible d'un simple coup d'œil, apporterait, à mon sens, un plus en précision.



Je crois que Daniel veux que cette information soit accessible à tous, pas seulement à une personne.



daniel2244 said:


> ...cela serait utile...


Bien sur!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Daniel,

That sounds like a nice feature, but it would be difficult to implement here.  We use a packaged product that is hard to customize.  Having said that, I will see if somebody else has created this customization.

I have two solutions that might work for you:
1. You can organize your subscriptions in folders with names.
2. There are plenty of bookmarking and social bookmarking options available out there that do the same thing, but even better. (digg, delicious, etc.)

Thinking about #2, it might be cool to have an official social bookmarking site for WRF users, where everybody could create favorites lists that our friends can access.  If anybody knows these sites well, write me about it.

Mike


----------



## swift

Hello Mike,

I've been using *diigo* to bookmark my favourite threads. I just created a brief list of threads here:

http://www.diigo.com/list/miszka/word_reference-forums

Now, what I love about diigo is that I have a toolbar, I can see previews of the pages I bookmarked, I can create lists and sections, I can tag my threads, I can send private messages and I can share everything with my contacts and friends. Facebook users can sign up with just one click: all you have to do is allow diigo to access your FB profile and it's done.


----------



## daniel2244

sergio11 said:


> Je crois que Daniel veux que cette information soit accessible à tous, pas seulement à une personne.
> 
> Bien sur!



Bonjour* sergio*

Merci pour votre réponse. Je précise : je ne pensais pas à une information accessible à tous, mais à une information personnelle, comme je l'ai dit. Au demeurant, cela me semble pas possible car tout le monde pourrait modifier selon ses goûts les informations et ce n'est pas le but recherché. L'objectif est que la personne "pilote" seule cette possibilité offerte dans ses propres bookmarks ou suivis de treads si l'on veut.

En espérant avoir été clair dans ma réponse...


----------



## daniel2244

mkellogg said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> That sounds like a nice feature, but it would be difficult to implement here.  We use a packaged product that is hard to customize.  Having said that, I will see if somebody else has created this customization.
> 
> I have two solutions that might work for you:
> 1. You can organize your subscriptions in folders with names.
> 2. There are plenty of bookmarking and social bookmarking options available out there that do the same thing, but even better. (digg, delicious, etc.)
> 
> Thinking about #2, it might be cool to have an official social bookmarking site for WRF users, where everybody could create favorites lists that our friends can access.  If anybody knows these sites well, write me about it.
> 
> Mike



Hi *mkellogg *

Thank you for your reply. I have understood what you have told me. I'll try to find a solution. Diigo that I tested does not work quite well with Firefox 3.6.12. But maybe it's my fault, I did not use it properly. As soon as I could I will seek for a satisfactory solution. 

_PS: excuse me for my bad English._


----------



## daniel2244

Bonsoir* TLM*

Pour résoudre mon "problème", je me suis tourné vers *TreeDBNotes *que j'ai commencé à utiliser depuis quelques temps.
http://www.mytreedb.com/treedbnotes_free.html
J'ai donc créé un dossier_ WordReference.com_ dans lequel je place[rai] mes threads, assortis de mes commentaires personnels comme ceci, par exemple :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1998240
_Résolution de la demande d'ajout de commentaires personnels dans mes suivis._

J'en fais part à toutes fins utiles !


----------



## swift

Hi Daniel,

Your second link redirects to this thread!

TreeDBNotes is a software and therefore for private use. But we're interested in a public bookmarking site for the benefit of the whole WRF community, aren't we?

Anyway, if TreeDBNotes works for you...


----------



## daniel2244

swift said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Your second link redirects to this thread!
> 
> TreeDBNotes is a software and therefore for private use. But we're interested in a public bookmarking site for the benefit of the whole WRF community, aren't we?
> 
> Anyway, if TreeDBNotes works for you...



Bonsoir *swift
*
Merci pour votre réponse. Absolument d'accord, si une solution pour toute la communauté est trouvée ce sera *LA* meilleure solution et je l'utiliserai. Pour le moment, faute de mieux, j'utilise *TreeDBNotes*. Espérons donc que cette solution verra le jour !


----------



## Chapmane

Je vois bien les avantages que vous signalez. Or je me demande si, du  point de vue technique, la mise en place d'un tel système de classement  est faisable.


----------



## daniel2244

Chapmane said:


> Je vois bien les avantages que vous signalez. Or je me demande si, du  point de vue technique, la mise en place d'un tel système de classement  est faisable.



Bonjour* Chapname*

Merci pour votre réponse. Je ne suis pas très féru dans ce domaine mais, a priori, cela ne me semble pas insurmontable pour des "spécialistes", bien sûr ! Il s'agit "simplement" d'une modiification qui ajouterait un ligne mise  à disposition de la personne de façon qu'elle puisse y ajouter ses commentaires "parlant" pour elle. Si c'était faisable je pense que ce serait un plus non négligeable. Je le pense d'autant plus que j'utilise cette facilité sur le forum dans j'ai parlé et ça me rend bien service.

Donc à suivre...


----------



## swift

Daniel,

J'ai oublié de préciser que les utilisateurs de diigo peuvent également « étiqueter » leurs favoris à l'aide des *sticky notes* et les partager à l'aide des *annotated links*.

Voici un exemple : vêtements de loisir.


----------



## daniel2244

Bonjour *swift*

Merci pour cette info. Mais j'avais abandonné l'idée d'utiliser diigo  car j'ai vu qu'il fallait s'inscrire. Je suis assez réfractaire aux inscriptions, mais je vais y réfléchir parce que diigo semble plutôt bien.
Il y a un excellent tutoriel à cette adresse :
http://bibliolab.fr/cms/content/comment-fonctionne-diigo


----------



## daniel2244

swift said:


> Daniel,
> 
> J'ai oublié de préciser que les utilisateurs de diigo peuvent également « étiqueter » leurs favoris à l'aide des *sticky notes* et les partager à l'aide des *annotated links*.
> 
> Voici un exemple : vêtements de loisir.



Bonjour* swift* et à *TLM*

Pour information [utile à connaître ] : 
http://sebsauvage.net/rhaa/index.ph...delicious-diigo-et-stumbleupon-salut-shaarli-
Je suis ses "billets" et c'est une personne à qui ont peut faire confiance pour les avis qu’elle donne !
Un exemple :
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/64648-cgu-sebsauvage-tuto4pc-eorezo-adware.htm

Donc à voir ! 

Note : je n'avais finalement pas donné suite pour *Diigo* car je doutais fortement !


----------

